# Trademaster planer



## johnnyo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Trademaster planer (Anybody)*

Hello, I have a 12 1/2" Trademaster thickness planer.. Apparently they are not made anymore.. Can some one tell me where I can purchase knives, (blades) for it.. Are there any compatible blades that will fit & I can use e.g. King, Ryobi, etc, or is there a jobber knife that I can get for it.. I do have 2 sets, but they need sharpening, & I can't find anybody locally that sharpens them .. 
thanks,
John


----------

